# Mike Conway flying his race car.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Ouch!.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*dont think so*

You have clearly have never been a competition driver if you think this should be under jokes and trivia

It should be under thank god he is OK


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: dont think so*



Sideways86 said:


> You have clearly have never been a competition driver if you think this should be under jokes and trivia
> 
> It should be under thank god he is OK


In that case add it to these from my other post!..


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Yup*

I couldn't agree more!


----------

